# Philippine News: Hoodwinked Movie animated in Philippines!



## Guro Harold (Jan 21, 2006)

The #1 movie at the box office last week, "Hoodwinked" was animated in the Philippines. http://www.gazettes.com/hoodwinked01192206.html


----------

